# Top mount bigger turbo on my 87 z31



## y2kdrifter92 (Jan 11, 2013)

My name is Charles and I want to top mount the turbo but I also want a bigger turbo. But I have heard that an sr20 turbo will work but I need a complete list of parts. If someone can help me out that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys! Much love for the z31 ^.^


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

y2kdrifter92 said:


> My name is Charles and I want to top mount the turbo but I also want a bigger turbo. But I have heard that an sr20 turbo will work but I need a complete list of parts. If someone can help me out that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys! Much love for the z31 ^.^


SR20 came with a smaller turbo than the Z31 did stock.

Want a complete list of parts?
Jason's Z Site - RedZ31.Com .. REDZ31.NET JASONBUTTS.COM

Look for the NA to Turbo swap page.


----------



## y2kdrifter92 (Jan 11, 2013)

I work 12 hour 2nd shift days I rarely have time to get on my phone sorry that is an inconvenience. I don't shit over the Internet it's pointless. I can give you my address if you would like to talk shit to my face and the time I will be at my house.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

y2kdrifter92 said:


> I don't shit over the Internet it's pointless.


Now THAT is an awesome way to get results.



> I can give you my address


Are you sure that's possible?
Hope you're not wanting a conjugal visit...



> if you would like to talk shit to my face and the time I will be at my house.


How many years down the road will that be?


----------

